# Sanitizing and Sterilizing



## GlennK (Jun 23, 2013)

I couldn't find any other threads on this topic(in my search) so here goes.

Every time I begin my cleaning process to start a new batch I ask myself the same questions.

1. Sterilize with Chlori-clean - how long do I soak and how long is it good for?

2. Sanitize with Aseptox - how long do I soak and how long is it good for?


----------



## Rocky (Jun 23, 2013)

GlennK, I am not familiar with either of the two products that you cite. I clean with OxyClean and rinse well with hot water. I sanitize with a solution of K-meta or Na-meta (which I bought by mistake) and water (3 tablespoons of K-meta or Na-meta to 1 gallon of water). I keep the sanitizing solution in a gallon jug and as long as it is tightly capped, it lasts as long as I need it (about 2 to 3 months).


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 23, 2013)

I feel so much better since I have given up hope. 

Rocky
*************************
Rocky, the key to success is low expectations


----------



## JohnT (Jun 24, 2013)

Glen, 

If chloro-clean contains chlorine, I would think twice about using it. Chlorine and wine do not mix.


----------



## GEM (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't use cleaners or sanitizers that have chlorine in them. It can do bad things and most commercial winerys never have chlorine based cleaners around. In fact, they don't even want clorinated water used. That's what I learned from my winemaking class at a local community college.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 24, 2013)

I use one step and never had an issue.
I keep a spray bottle filled with it and squirt stuff down as needed!

seems to work without an issue!


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 24, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Glen,
> 
> If chloro-clean contains chlorine, I would think twice about using it. Chlorine and wine do not mix.


It's a sanitizing detergent put out by Vintners. Spagnols and others carry it. aka “Diversol” or “Sani-Brew”


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 24, 2013)

I use one step to clean everything. High use items like spoons, hydrometer, test jar, and wine thief get a spritz of k-meta solution before every use and washed immediately after.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 24, 2013)

Elmer said:


> I use one step and never had an issue.
> I keep a spray bottle filled with it and squirt stuff down as needed!
> 
> seems to work without an issue!



But it tastes like soap. I never use one-step without the second step of rinsing.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 24, 2013)

DoctorCAD said:


> But it tastes like soap. I never use one-step without the second step of rinsing.



1 tbsp per gallon.
Swish everything around and soak.
Let air dry
never had a soap taste!

I can understand if there was residual one step sitting in the container when I bottled, but the same could happen with an abundance of K-meta.


----------



## GlennK (Jun 25, 2013)

From my wine supplier


I use only the diversol. 100 PPM (1 tablespoon per 23 L) for sterilizing/sanitizing and
2 Tablespoon per gallon (about 5) in a carboy. I only use the aseptox if for some reason
I would run out of diversol.

After cleaning carboys with 2 table spoons/gal. my carboys always get washed out with
water then sterilized again with the very light solution.


----------



## robie (Jun 25, 2013)

GlennK said:


> From my wine supplier
> 
> 
> I use only the diversol. 100 PPM (1 tablespoon per 23 L) for sterilizing/sanitizing and
> ...



Just as a note, there is a big difference between sanitizing and sterilizing. In home wine making, the goal is to sanitize. Even if one does use a sterilizing agent, it is highly unlikely the object will truly become/stay sterilized.


----------



## GlennK (Jun 26, 2013)

robie said:


> Just as a note, there is a big difference between sanitizing and sterilizing. In home wine making, the goal is to sanitize. Even if one does use a sterilizing agent, it is highly unlikely the object will truly become/stay sterilized.



Actually, they're both somewhat related and depending what exposure the surface in question was compromised with depends on what you'd use....


----------



## robie (Jun 26, 2013)

GlennK said:


> Actually, they're both somewhat related and depending what exposure the surface in question was compromised with depends on what you'd use....




Your attempt at sterilizing is not going to be much better than your simply doing a good job at sanitizing.
You are still not going to end up with anything other than a well sanitized surface unless you believe you can provide a operating room environment in your home wine making area. If you can't, it is not sterilized.

My only point is to not get sterilizing confused with sanitizing.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 26, 2013)

Elmer said:


> 1 tbsp per gallon.
> Swish everything around and soak.
> Let air dry
> never had a soap taste!
> ...



Take a swig of that gallon and tell me that it doesn't have a soap taste.


----------



## saramc (Jun 26, 2013)

No amount of sanitizing will help you if you fail to clean first. We clean & sanitize in homewinemaking. Sterilizing is unnecessary and is not common in winemaking, and unless you have the ability to sterilize your goods and have a concept of maintaining a sterile field it is useless.


----------



## Dugger (Jun 27, 2013)

GlennK said:


> I couldn't find any other threads on this topic(in my search) so here goes.
> 
> Every time I begin my cleaning process to start a new batch I ask myself the same questions.
> 
> ...



Glenn
1. chloriclean is generally used as a cleaner but can be used as a sanitizer if you leave it in contact for 20-30 min. It must be well rinsed after use. I don't think it' effectiveness lasts too long. I prefer to use Ecolox as a cleaner since it is non toxic and environmentally friendly to my septic tank. It also has to be rinsed.
2. Aseptox is a cleaner/sanitizer (also known as one step) and needs about 20 seconds or so to be effective as a sanitizer. I think it can remain effective for a few days and I believe it is no rinse. I prefer to use OxySan as a sanitizer since again it is nontoxic, no rinse and safe for my septic tank. It does not hold retain it's effectiveness for more than a few hours. For bottling I generally use a sulphite solution for sanitizing.


----------



## GlennK (Jun 28, 2013)

Dugger said:


> Glenn
> 1. chloriclean is generally used as a cleaner but can be used as a sanitizer if you leave it in contact for 20-30 min. It must be well rinsed after use. I don't think it' effectiveness lasts too long. I prefer to use Ecolox as a cleaner since it is non toxic and environmentally friendly to my septic tank. It also has to be rinsed.
> 2. Aseptox is a cleaner/sanitizer (also known as one step) and needs about 20 seconds or so to be effective as a sanitizer. I think it can remain effective for a few days and I believe it is no rinse. I prefer to use OxySan as a sanitizer since again it is nontoxic, no rinse and safe for my septic tank. It does not hold retain it's effectiveness for more than a few hours. For bottling I generally use a sulphite solution for sanitizing.



Interesting.....I use Aseptox more so on my bottles( I always rinse my bottles after use and turn them upside down) just before bottling and let them drip dry and just before any carboy usage(after chloriclean + rinse)


----------



## GlennK (Jan 18, 2017)

My local wine distributor/brewer says that he uses Diversol(and rinse with water) only for cleaning and sanitizing all his equipment . Anyone else do the same?


----------



## Elmer (Jan 18, 2017)

GlennK said:


> My local wine distributor/brewer says that he uses Diversol(and rinse with water) only for cleaning and sanitizing all his equipment . Anyone else do the same?




If you rinse with water after sanitizing haven't you risk contamination?

For last 2 years I have been using star san.
No rinse,
Don't fear the foam!!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 18, 2017)

Elmer said:


> If you rinse with water after sanitizing haven't you risk contamination?
> 
> I agree -
> I never rinse as we had many discussions about this very thing.
> ...


----------



## GlennK (Jan 20, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Elmer said:
> 
> 
> > If you rinse with water after sanitizing haven't you risk contamination?
> ...


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 20, 2017)

With One-Step / Oxiclean. You should definitely rinse afterwards. Not to mention, if you use Oxiclean, make sure you get "Oxiclean Free". It lacks the perfumes and dyes. Both of which can taint the flavors of your wine.

As for don't rinse after "cleaning" because water can ruin it. That doesn't make sense to me you should always sanitize after washing as a standard practice. (rinse, then sanitize. All good!) It's far more important to keep chemicals out of the wine that shouldn't be there. Oxiclean and One-Step are made up of Sodium Percarbonate (baking soda) and Sodium Carbonate. (washing soda) They form oxygen, hydrogen peroxide and soda ash when mixed with water. I don't want (and you shouldn't either!) hydrogen peroxide in my wine.

As for water, I use standard bottled water or bottled spring water. At 88 cents a gallon, it's an easy call.


----------



## stickman (Jan 20, 2017)

Hydrogen peroxide will oxidize your wine, or at the very least, consume a portion of the free sulfite.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 20, 2017)

I did google both of these products - One-Step / Oxiclean and they both mention that they are a cleaner rather than a sanitizer.


----------



## GlennK (Jan 20, 2017)

Anyone use Sodium metabisulphate?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 20, 2017)

I will use potassium metabisulfite 

1 1/2 tsp sulfite + 1 1/2 citric acid or any other form of acid for 1 gallon of water to make up a sanitizing solution.


----------



## GlennK (Jan 22, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I did google both of these products - One-Step / Oxiclean and they both mention that they are a cleaner rather than a sanitizer.



isn't sanitizer and cleaner synonyms?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 22, 2017)

GlennK said:


> isn't sanitizer and cleaner synonyms?



Not necessarily, but they can be one product. 

For instance, my personal preference is to use B-Brite for my cleaning chores, it does a great job removing stains and film on wine accessories, or whatever you need to clean after use. Once the item is cleaned, the cleanser is thoroughly washed off. That item is now clean, but not sanitized. 

For sanitizing, my choice is potassium metabisulfie. It's mixed in a gallon jug at the rate of 3TBS / gallon and stored sealed when not in use, also in a a little spray bottle. Before using a clean item, it's either spritzed with the spray bottle before use, or in the case of a vessel, the solution is dumped in and swirled around to contact all parts of the vessel. After a short sit, the item is sanitized. 

Some folks use One Step cleaner, which also has some sanitizing properties, killing two birds with one stone.


----------

